# who is going to BRAS in Essex



## Paul B

New one to me but we will be there with jumbo wax worms and all the rest at hopefully good prices for all.
No livestock unfortunately and i will be loaded with corns and Leos by then.

Maidstone was good fun and met some great people. Piercings and all.

P


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

where abouts is it?


----------



## Paul B

Brentwood in Essex.
i will find the link


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## ExoticExpress

Link would be good.

I'd like to attend this show to meet a few forum members and put their minds at ease about our great service.

I'll also probably go home full of reptiles I told the mrs i wasn't going to buy. lol.


----------



## kingsnake

Brentwood School Sports Centre​Middleton Hall Lane​Brentwood, Essex ​CM15 8EE.​


----------



## exoticsandtropics

we'll be there with plenty of phibs and supplies as usual. apparently is a bigger venue so should be all good.


----------



## Paul B

B.R.A.S - BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

never been but heard its a nice show.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez

Will definitely be going. Hoping to pick up two Carpets from there from a bloke off here. Will be on the look out for others too.


----------



## pukka dragons

We will be there with the beardies? :2thumb:


----------



## Paul_MTS

A reptile show on a Saturday! HURRAYYYYY!

I'll be there, don't even have to book the day off.


----------



## pollywog

We'll be there with amphibians, natural décor, misting systems, and a few other things.


----------



## Cheeky-x

Ah Ha, yea i will be there!! My first  Hopefully its not raining!! x


----------



## andy_771

any idea how much? what time it opens? oh and closes? any idea if there will be cham's there:mf_dribble: sorry for all the questions :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio

I'll be there for sure! I've still got to say hi to Paula after 2 years of saying I will!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

we'll be there, although wont have a lot for sale as its slightly too early


----------



## CommanderPayne

I'll be there and I will very much hope to be buying too many frogs! I tend to spend far more than I can afford. I will single handedly hold up the economic climate!


----------



## wheaty5

I went last year and was pretty good, will be better with the new bigger venue.

Im hoping to get my 1st crestie and a few more leos(phantoms, sunglows)
and probably loads of equipment :lol2:


----------



## chris83

******possible stupid question alert******

Do you need tickets to get in or pay at the entrance? if so how much? i have never been to a show before so be gentle lol


----------



## reptile_man_08

I'll be there haggling for a male SHCT..And begging for more money to buy a pastel/black pastel/cinnamon/pinstripe and yeah, anything I can get my hands on :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08

chris83 said:


> ******possible stupid question alert******
> 
> Do you need tickets to get in or pay at the entrance? if so how much? i have never been to a show before so be gentle lol


Pay like £2 at the entrance, and get stamped...All very easy.


----------



## chris83

OK thanks any idea whats going to be there?


----------



## milly

I'm going and i can't wait. Bring it on lol


----------



## Pleco07

Yeah, I might pop down there since i didnt go to Maidstone in the end.


----------



## reptile_man_08

chris83 said:


> OK thanks any idea whats going to be there?


Leos, beardy's, royals, boas, brb's, chams for definite I would hope, and others.


----------



## sean k

*reptile show*

im going to try and get a few crested's hopefully a female raptor leo. and a few phibs...
and may be 1 or 2 crocodile skinks.....

im not going to go overboard like i did at maidstone. lol boot just about shut......

lol lol


----------



## byglady

we will be there, looking forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## Molly75

Fangio said:


> I'll be there for sure! I've still got to say hi to Paula after 2 years of saying I will!!!!:whistling2:


 Lol hun yeah same here make sure we say Hi LOL
p xx


----------



## penfold

we will be there looking forwood to it should have a few colubrids and boids for sale:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticExpress

DId anyone go last year? Was their much in the way of monitors / Varanus breeders there?


----------



## AuntyLizard

We will be there with some of our baby dragons and some roaches.

Liz


----------



## Dan_earl

i went last year, got there a little late, but still had plenty to get, mainly leo's and corns. picked up a nice male pictus and a creamsicle corn. both doing great and had offspring from pictus. prob gona to get a brb and crestie this year tho if theres any there.


----------



## YummyMummy04

Ohh going to try persuade my husband i "need" to go. This will be my first one :2thumb:

Better start saving now :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

I'll be there with the corn scheme guys...
not sure we'll have much for sale on the day?? maybe a few corns


----------



## constrictor24

ill be there:2thumb: are there specific times or any rough times please?thanks


----------



## Dan09

I will be there. usally an alright show.


----------



## kingsnake

If you are thinking of booking tables for this show - better hurry!
We have got less than a dozen tables left. Booking forms can be obtained by e-mailing me.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez

kingsnake said:


> If you are thinking of booking tables for this show - better hurry!
> We have got less than a dozen tables left. Booking forms can be obtained by e-mailing me.


How many tables are expected this year then? I didn't go last year but am going this year and can't wait. First reptile show!


----------



## kingsnake

We have room for 125 tables.
We also have a free door raffle and a £2 a strip main show raffle with some great prizes: vivariums, VPI Ball python book, Tell Hicks prints and Mark O'Shea book


----------



## penfold

me i going


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez

Sounds awesome, i'm really glad i'm going.


----------



## Slurm

i have a table, gonna be selling, 25+ leos, few cresties and other dry goods....

ive got a nice slurm T-shirt to wear, come and say hello....


----------



## reptile_man_08

Ahh sweet, may have to take you up on another leo: victory:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

i'm going:2thumb:


----------



## Caz

Mmmmmmm.... Yep. :2thumb:


----------



## rachel132002

I is going, i has table and everything - woo


----------



## Essex_Nick

Im going :2thumb: Hoping to pick up one or two (or 3 or 4) royals and whatever else takes my fancy. Its 2 days after my birthday so might treat myself.


----------



## DazedLewis

I'm going, looking out for a nice pastel royal 

and maybe a male lavender stripe corn.


----------



## joe2dee

Dont suppose you get any breeders of locale dwarf boas there do you???


----------



## sean k

*female*

will any 1 have any female crested geckos if so can u PM me prices..

thanks


----------



## leopardgeckomad

im going - im looking for a supersnow Female


----------



## Ringo

Gonna be there :2thumb:

Not sure what to expect really, but hoping it'll be good!


----------



## Will Scarborough

im in the same boat as sean k 


Any female cresties? hahaha probably on of the most common requests on this forum


----------



## Antw23uk

I might go ... easily recognisable .. i will be the sad faced guy on the phone begging for permission to buy another royal and being told no :devil:


----------



## 34531

Yes! Can't wait - will be my first for many years. Hope it's good


----------



## kerryrep22

id love to go, but im so overdrawn at the mo, i really shouldnt go cos i will just buy stuff!!!! someone please advise????? :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

i'll be there, not got a table this year though


----------



## kingsnake

Why not?


----------



## Herp breeder

im going got my eyes on male leo  musnt buy to much though lol


----------



## NBLADE

kingsnake said:


> Why not?


 
if thats to me, i didnt think i'd have enough to fill a table at the time, now i have but dont think theres any tables left,


----------



## NBLADE

looks like i'll have a table now :2thumb:


----------



## nikki_j

NBLADE said:


> looks like i'll have a table now :2thumb:


You have...woohoo!!
See you there N!


----------



## Dan09

Im goin:gasp:. Whoop Whoop


----------



## dmrich

Probably going but can someone please confirm start time, whether there will be much parking and the admission price?

I will be looking for chameleons (particularly Bearded Pygmys) and I know that there were a couple of people last year at Barking selling them and in particular a couple of guys with CB Bearded Pygmys- can anyone on here confirm if they are bringing chameleons to sell at the show?


----------



## dmrich

Just found this - but questions about whether anyone is bringing Chameleons still stands?

Saturday 4th July 2009

AT

Brentwood School Sports Centre
Middleton Hall Lane
Brentwood, Essex 
CM15 8EE.
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £1-50 Adults. Children 50p


----------



## chris83

I would like to know if anyone will have pygmy chameleons too


----------



## gaz0123

is anyone taking baby burms or retics or anything like that?


----------



## kingsnake

There is parking for at least 100+ cars outside the venue and a further 100+ about 5 mins walk away - all free!


----------



## cornmorphs

kingsnake said:


> There is parking for at least 100+ cars outside the venue and a further 100+ about 5 mins walk away - all free!


 great stuff, so miles better than previous years.. although i did like the old venue.


----------



## sean k

*groups*

as im not going over board like maidstone reps show, if any one has adult breeding fire bellied toads i am looking for 10 of them. also adult american gree treefrogs. female pictus geckos, and a breeding pair/group of tokay geckos...


----------



## Javeo

sean k said:


> as im not going over board like maidstone reps show, if any one has* adult breeding fire bellied toads i am looking for 10 of them. also adult american gree treefrogs. female pictus geckos, and a breeding pair/group of tokay geckos...*


*
*

and this is not going overboard??


----------



## cornmorphs

Javeo said:


> [/b]
> 
> and this is not going overboard??


 good point lol


----------



## adsclarke

We'll be there  Vetdebbie and I. Really looking forward to this one.
Hope to meet a few more RFUKers!

Ads


----------



## Molly75

I'll be there  all tables sold out now : victory:
Paula


----------



## White_raven666

Im going!!!


----------



## NBLADE

Molly75 said:


> I'll be there  all tables sold out now : victory:
> Paula


 
glad i got in just in time :2thumb:


----------



## TCReptile

I'll be there, and will also be dragging along Swans and reptiles_galore as I didn't want to go on my own.

Random question but is there an RFUK after show pub meet organised at all?


----------



## Ringo

Anyone know if a full list of breeders will be put up somewhere? Would like to know how much money to bring! Might come back with more than I sold =P


----------



## VdubS

I'll be there! looking out for male 09 albino burm! altho i may have already secured one! woop excited now! 2 weeks seems sooooo far!!!


----------



## truncheon1973

*time*

anyone know what time it starts?


----------



## spyder

I'll probably come along and try hard not to spend any money


----------



## Swans

TCReptile said:


> I'll be there, and will also be dragging along Swans and reptiles_galore as I didn't want to go on my own.
> 
> Random question but is there an RFUK after show pub meet organised at all?


Thats right, I really don't want to go but clare is dragging me there!!!! Only joking, I'm really looking forward to it. I will be one of the drivers offering lifts on the day from West London. See link:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept.../328056-surrey-heathrow-peops-going-bras.html

I don't recognise many of your names on here, I usually float around on the snake section, but would be good to meet you all.
Now, what's the latest with regards an RFUK pub meet afterwards?


----------



## white

does anyone know if it is wheelchair accessable


----------



## Ringo

truncheon1973 said:


> anyone know what time it starts?


I remember reading it opens at 10, but I'll double check for you.


----------



## geckogirl85

yep il be there. but only buying. will be selling at ERAC


----------



## Scaley

Me and SSmode will be there, glad the venue has changed as last year in Barking was a nightmare!!!

Anyone taking inverts? Because so far all ive heard is Royals, Leo's and Frogs!!! lol


----------



## incrisis

We are going....

Not sure if I am going to spend any of the money I haven't got though. :hmm:

This time I will make sure I say hi to as many forummers as possible.

I might even wear a name badge so others can hide from me. :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

Scaley said:


> Me and SSmode will be there, glad the venue has changed as last year in Barking was a nightmare!!!
> 
> Anyone taking inverts? Because so far all ive heard is Royals, Leo's and Frogs!!! lol


 
theres normally a few tables with inverts at barking show, so i'd imagine they will have a few tables at this one


----------



## sean k

*open*

what time does it open at?????

thanks


----------



## Ringo

sean k said:


> what time does it open at?????
> 
> thanks


Open 10-3


----------



## kingsnake

does anyone know if it is wheelchair accessable

Yes, the venue is wheelchair accessible and there is a lift to the first floor cafe.


----------



## Nabal

Will be my first reptile show we are going to.

I've got a question, do people sell equipment aswell there? Like hides, heat mats, bowls, thermostats, etc....

You never know we buy more than expected!!

Picking up some Applegate milksnakes, can't wait :bash:


----------



## Ringo

Nabal said:


> Will be my first reptile show we are going to.
> 
> I've got a question, do people sell equipment aswell there? Like hides, heat mats, bowls, thermostats, etc....
> 
> You never know we buy more than expected!!
> 
> Picking up some Applegate milksnakes, can't wait :bash:


Not sure exactly who will be selling, but I'm almost certain that there will be someone selling types of equipment.


----------



## kingsnake

We have a guy coming from Holland with glass vivaiums and Custom Aquaria will be there as well.


----------



## inkyjoe

i am absolutely FUMING that this is on saturday instead of sunday, wot DICK decided to do that??? Saturdays are the day i earn the big money to spend at the reptile shows on sundays:bash::devil::bash::devil::bash::devil:


----------



## sean k

*saterdays*

its a shame its on a saterday as i will not be able to get there untill like 11:15. and i usually get the the shows like 45mins 4 b it opens...


----------



## monitorfan666

i'll be there. will pick up a few goodies haha


----------



## kingsnake

*BRAS show*

We decided to do the show on Saturday because of the distance some breeders have to travel to be there - after all without them we wouldn't have a show. A high proportion of people work Mon-Fri and having the show on Saturday means they don't have to book a day off as if it were on a Sunday.
Oh and by the way - I don't consider myself a DICK - just someone who spends the best part of 9 months organising a show.
Thanks












inkyjoe said:


> i am absolutely FUMING that this is on saturday instead of sunday, wot DICK decided to do that??? Saturdays are the day i earn the big money to spend at the reptile shows on sundays:bash::devil::bash::devil::bash::devil:


----------



## chris83

Anyone know if i will be able to get a mega cheap 5ftx18x18 viv???


----------



## Nic123100

Ill be there  along with my OH, just look for the short blonde girl having a go at the guy with black/blue hair. It's no doubt that the OH will annoy me at some point :whistling2:


----------



## ghostcornsnake

i will be going hoping to get an adult hypomelanistic female corn snake:2thumb:
.


----------



## jimmy c

I'll be there looking for royal moprh's maybe a spider,pastel,pinstripe or an albino


----------



## cornmorphs

ghostcornsnake said:


> i will be going hoping to get an adult hypomelanistic female corn snake:2thumb:
> .


 JUST PUT an adult (07 300gram +) motley for sale for the day


----------



## csscazzy

I'll be there.
It's so much easier for me to get there on a Saturday, so thank you.


----------



## cornmorphs

csscazzy said:


> I'll be there.
> It's so much easier for me to get there on a Saturday, so thank you.


 its only 2 hours from me, but its been the best one i have been to UK wise.. every year


----------



## salamandra

*hi*

is anybody going near maidstone on the way to bras? as i cant get anyone to drive me up there :flrt: ........ i dont want to miss this one :lol2: so if anyone is near maidstone could i catch a ride? i would give you petrol money


----------



## gaz0123

im only 45 mins from it went last year aswell cant wait


----------



## Ozgi

cornmorphs said:


> its only 2 hours from me, but its been the best one i have been to UK wise.. every year


We are going to be travelling down from MK, pretty much the same journey!

Hope there is inverts there!


----------



## wohic

we will be there  in a browsing capacity only if anyone sees my hubby trying to buy anything rugby tackle him to the ground


----------



## Ringo

Anyone feeling pretty excited about this now? Only one work day left to go! :2thumb:


----------



## salamandra

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!! :no1:

ive got a lift now so yay:mf_dribble:


----------



## nikki_j

I have to go...HAVE to...and so I will...


----------



## reptile_man_08

Woo, I'm there, only for a short period at the start though.


----------



## VdubS

Ringo said:


> Anyone feeling pretty excited about this now? Only one work day left to go! :2thumb:


yep!! lol one work day.. sleep then show!! oo its like christmas! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## byglady

Getting excited about it all now
please pop over and say hi
we are bringing various morphs including
"albino macks, macks, blizzards etc"


----------



## bhoy67

im goin but totally skint :censor: U CREDIT CRUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopardgeckomad

byglady said:


> Getting excited about it all now
> please pop over and say hi
> we are bringing various morphs including
> "albino macks, macks, blizzards etc"


i will be deffo coming to ur table! for a mack albino

also i cant wait its goin to be amazing


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

leopardgeckomad said:


> im going - im looking for a supersnow Female


Yeah i'll be there looking for females too !! :lol2:







kingsnake said:


> We have a guy coming from Holland with glass vivaiums and Custom Aquaria will be there as well.


Excellent....havent spoken to matt for ages....and i need a few small tanks.....Thanks for organising it kingsnake....lets hope for a good one eh !


----------

